# 64 impala wiring schematic



## eric64impala

anybody have one they could share I know they sell them on ebay but I figure I would try here first :biggrin:


----------



## tearitup

well, what are you trying to do. Old cars have so few wires that you dont need a schematic.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15003435
> *well, what are you trying to do. Old cars have so few wires that you dont need a schematic.
> *


All the wires From the dash to the tail lights are butchered so I want to rewire them my self
I always try to do evrything to my ride myself


----------



## tearitup

ok thats easy, grab a test light,put it to ground. turn your parking lamps on. Probe all the tail light wires. the one that you can control with the light switch is the parking lamps. now turn parking lamps off and press the brake, probe all the wires, the one you can controll with the brake switch is the brake lights. Now turn on one of the blinkers, again probe all the wires to find the one that flashes, then do the same for the other side. not put your car in reverse, the wire that lights up the test light when in reverse is the reverse lights.

the brake lights reverse, and parking lamps is one wire until you get to the trunk, thats when you get to a splice that turns it into two wires.


----------



## racerboy

while i applaud doing everything yourself, why re-invent the wheel? M&H Fabricators in santa fe springs sells all the various wiring harnesses that your car requires. by the time you buy all the correct color coded wire (by doing such you make trouble shooting easier) you will have spent almost as much as a harness. 

and i disagree with tearitup. you need and want a schematic. unless you do wiring on these cars every day, you will not remember all the colors and the corresponding components they go to. buy the factory shop manual. you will need the 1961 manual and the 1964 supplement. GM made a new manual for each major change in design (61-64 in this case), and then rather than print new manuals, simply printed supplements with updated information. many of the 61-64 cars share major components, but every year there were upgrades that the supplement covers.


----------



## tearitup

Well i guess everyone has there own way of doing things.

Back then everyone was a mechanic, everyone was an electrical specialist. You cant say the same for today though. There isnt just 100 wires in there anymore, there are thousands. I specialize in electrical and Ive done plenty of electrical work on these old cars,and i have NEVER needed a wiring diagram. Now im not saying it wouldnt be easier, but the electrical systems on these cars is elementry. You can solve most electrical problems with a testlight.


----------



## racerboy

i totally understand your perspective. i myself like to have everything i need to tackle projects. not to say i havent done some side of the road mechanics before, but for the paltry cost of a shop manual ($25) why not take the guesswork out of the project? and as an added bonus, you have a shop manual for other repairs!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I am certainly no mechanic but do like to do small jobs myself. With that said I think it is helpful to have some kind of reference to look at while you are trying to fix it!! IMO!!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 8 2009, 11:31 AM~15014653
> *I am certainly no mechanic but do like to do small jobs myself. With that said I think it is helpful to have some kind of reference to look at while you are trying to fix it!! IMO!!
> *


my point exactly. why go into battle (regardless of how big or small) without the proper weaponry? same applies to mechanics. now if a manual was a couple hundred dollars, id say what the hell do it without. but when the proper information is so cheap, why go at it any other way. not to disrespect tearitup; he does this for a living and knows the cause and effect of electrical issues. the vast majority of us could benefit from a manual!


----------



## tearitup

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 8 2009, 11:44 AM~15014789
> *my point exactly. why go into battle (regardless of how big or small) without the proper weaponry? same applies to mechanics. now if a manual was a couple hundred dollars, id say what the hell do it without. but when the proper information is so cheap, why go at it any other way. not to disrespect tearitup; he does this for a living and knows the cause and effect of electrical issues. the vast majority of us could benefit from a manual!
> *


ok that makes sense. i would have probably bought the manual if i knew it was so cheap, but then again i dont always work on the same car. I can see where it would be beneficial if i owned a 64 ( wish i did). i was not saying you are wrong, I never try to put anyone down either. I was just giving some advice on what has worked for me. Never said it was a 100% for everybody.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15007191
> *ok thats easy, grab a test light,put it to ground. turn your parking lamps on. Probe all the tail light wires. the one that you can control with the light switch is the parking lamps. now turn parking lamps off and press the brake, probe all the wires, the one you can controll with the brake switch is the brake lights. Now turn on one of the blinkers, again probe all the wires to find the one that flashes, then do the same for the other side. not put your car in reverse, the wire that lights up the test light when in reverse is the reverse lights.
> 
> the brake lights reverse, and parking lamps is one wire until you get to the trunk, thats when you get to a splice that turns it into two wires.
> *


Sounds easy i'l try it and if I can't figure it out i'l either buy a manual or just buy the whole harness  

Thanx for the help :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 8 2009, 03:50 PM~15016052
> *Sounds easy i'l try it and if I can't figure it out i'l either buy a manual or just buy the whole harness
> 
> Thanx for the help :biggrin:
> *


It's so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 8 2009, 12:56 PM~15016121
> *It's so easy a caveman can do it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 AM~15013833
> *while i applaud doing everything yourself, why re-invent the wheel? M&H Fabricators in santa fe springs sells all the various wiring harnesses that your car requires. by the time you buy all the correct color coded wire (by doing such you make trouble shooting easier) you will have spent almost as much as a harness.
> 
> and i disagree with tearitup. you need and want a schematic. unless you do wiring on these cars every day, you will not remember all the colors and the corresponding components they go to. buy the factory shop manual. you will need the 1961 manual and the 1964 supplement. GM made a new manual for each major change in design (61-64 in this case), and then rather than print new manuals, simply printed supplements with updated information. many of the 61-64 cars share major components, but every year there were upgrades  that the supplement covers.
> *


x'S 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 AM~15013833
> *while i applaud doing everything yourself, why re-invent the wheel? M&H Fabricators in santa fe springs sells all the various wiring harnesses that your car requires. by the time you buy all the correct color coded wire (by doing such you make trouble shooting easier) you will have spent almost as much as a harness.
> 
> and i disagree with tearitup. you need and want a schematic. unless you do wiring on these cars every day, you will not remember all the colors and the corresponding components they go to. buy the factory shop manual. you will need the 1961 manual and the 1964 supplement. GM made a new manual for each major change in design (61-64 in this case), and then rather than print new manuals, simply printed supplements with updated information. many of the 61-64 cars share major components, but every year there were upgrades  that the supplement covers.
> *


http://www.wiringharness.com/


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 8 2009, 01:56 PM~15016121
> *It's so easy a caveman can do it.
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

thats why i just bought a Painless wiring kit


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15007191
> *ok thats easy, grab a test light,put it to ground. turn your parking lamps on. Probe all the tail light wires. the one that you can control with the light switch is the parking lamps. now turn parking lamps off and press the brake, probe all the wires, the one you can controll with the brake switch is the brake lights. Now turn on one of the blinkers, again probe all the wires to find the one that flashes, then do the same for the other side. not put your car in reverse, the wire that lights up the test light when in reverse is the reverse lights.
> 
> the brake lights reverse, and parking lamps is one wire until you get to the trunk, thats when you get to a splice that turns it into two wires.
> *


 :worship: :worship: I got home from work today and tried it first I didn't get no power from the wire's then I put in a new flasher and that did the trick I used all same color wire but atleast now I got all my tail lights working :biggrin: THANX FOR THE HELP


----------



## tearitup

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 9 2009, 08:29 PM~15033030
> *:worship:  :worship: I got home from work today and tried it first I didn't get no power from the wire's then I put in a new flasher and that did the trick I used all same color wire but atleast now I got all my tail lights working :biggrin: THANX FOR THE HELP
> *


awesome. i knew if a caveman could do it you could too.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 9 2009, 11:28 PM~15034099
> *awesome. i knew if a caveman could do it you could too.
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## davidm63

they have shop manuals at most public librarys, they even have photo copiers. go to the library w/ a few quarters "for the photo copier" and you should be fine.


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------

